
People stopped sharing on Facebook - andrebalza1
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2015/11/facebook/
======
bitcuration
Facebook is certainly not a place to keep up with the rest world for what's
happening, but a place where circles of circles are created for people who's
social type irrespective of time and distance.

Do remember, social circle is dynamic, so does the interaction on each
connection, which Facebook has poorly supplied in its platform.

Although news consumption is a huge problem, making Facebook a news curate
platform is a wrong path and ignoring Facebook own gold mine.

Twitter on the other hand could be a perfect news recommendation and push
platform, yet it falls under its own weight. No one can deal with ocean of
tweet without a tool to arrange all the pieces of news in order, and able to
digest.

